

Atari founder Nolan Bushnell shows up on AtariAge.com to defend himself - Jeema3000
http://www.8bitrocket.com/newsdisplay.aspx?newspage=40348

======
Jeema3000
BTW, if you read the thread on AtariAge.com and were wondering, Curt Vendel is
the head of Legacy Engineering, who designed the 'Atari-on-chip' that was used
in the Atari Flashback 2 that was sold in stores a couple years back.

Apparently he doesn't think too highly of Nolan Bushnell...

